

Ask HN: book recommendation for data visualization for beginners? - vijayr

Book should teach both analysis of data and presentation, at the beginners level.  I've only worked with Java, Ruby and PHP, so it would be great if the book contained examples in any of these languages.
======
jscn
Check out Visualizing Data by Ben Fry <http://benfry.com/>, one of the authors
of the Processing language. The book is based on his doctoral dissertation,
and has a technical (as opposed to artistic or design) focus, but is easy to
understand. The Processing language/environment is Java based.

------
gtani
I think Cleveland was the first person to write about DV. Anyway, this book
has been recommended to me several times

[http://www.amazon.com/Visualizing-Data-William-S-
Cleveland/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Visualizing-Data-William-S-
Cleveland/dp/0963488406)

------
arfrank
Maybe not for beginners but what Ive been told is the holy grail for data viz
is: <http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi>

